# Any opinion/experience on Sembly?



## bobblebus (May 12, 2016)

I started to looking for an alternative for Scalable Press for couple of reasons, but I'm trying to keep the prices low. So, Sembly's pricing looks appealing, but i want to hear from someone who used their service. 
I never want to have my product delayed for more than 10bd. 

Also, if you can suggest any other company that has similar pricing and not more than 2w turnaround, i would give it a try for one of my products.


----------

